

Python - Why is this so overwhelming? - rbanffy
http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1pco72/why_is_this_so_overwhelming/

======
jonnyhosabah
One thing I like about python is it's simplicity. Just one look and I ken what
it's trying to do. As to the question why it may seem overwhelming; well, I
think it has to do with the extreme number of choices.

For me, I simply picked one, Django, and worked on a simple post/comment app.
After that, I move on to blogging app, then file sharing app, then payroll,
etc. After dozens or so application, coding using Django comes automatically.
Thats when I decided to try out Flask, and repeat the same process.

Yep, small, incremental steps.

